# router collet extension



## FLOUNDERMAC (Sep 22, 2012)

I recently ordered a router collet extension for my router table to making bit changing easier. Does anyone have any experience using a collect extension? Any problems with chatter, etc.?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi N/a.

I have used one once in the router ski mode to go deeper into a bowl. No problems with chatter.

Not sure about using in the router table. Will you still be able to 'zero' out the depth stop or will the collet protrude from the table?


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

The only thing I didn't like is you have to whack it with a wrench or similar for the extension collet to release the bit.

I don't use it much but it does go below my router table top. I think.
(used in my Triton 2 1/4 HP plunge router mounted under the MDF top)


----------



## Smokindog (Jan 30, 2012)

Had one in my larger router table over 6 years. As with Ralf's comments I have to tap on it to release it some times but working above the table with an allen wrench is much easier.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

" allen wrench " == ?????
You must be talking about " "The Eliminator" or "The Musclechuck?"

==



Smokindog said:


> Had one in my larger router table over 6 years. As with Ralf's comments I have to tap on it to release it some times but working above the table with an allen wrench is much easier.


----------



## me5269 (Jun 2, 2011)

I use the Router Technologies EX2080. Haven't had any problems with it. Must be the one Scott referenced (it uses an allen wrench).


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I was referring to this extension...

MLCS Router Collet Extension


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

Great links and info guys. Maybe we can extend this thread a bit. . . :sarcastic:


----------



## Smokindog (Jan 30, 2012)

I installed a "Eliminator" quick change chuck on my PC7518. I think I got it at Woodcraft.


----------



## FLOUNDERMAC (Sep 22, 2012)

*router extension*

So far it has worked great. I can now raise the bit above the table for changing it . I am now using a home made router lift. (Shopsmith version). With these two changes routing change-overs is no longer a chore I detest!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

MLCS Router Collet Extension

==



FLOUNDERMAC said:


> So far it has worked great. I can now raise the bit above the table for changing it . I am now using a home made router lift. (Shopsmith version). With these two changes routing change-overs is no longer a chore I detest!


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

I got mine through Amazon.
When I complained that I had to whack it to release the bit, they refunded my money!
I wasn't even asked do I want my money back.

MLCS 9465 1/2-Inch Shank Router Collet Extension and Wrenches (router bit not included) - Amazon.com


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Since there is so much interest in these products I am going to do a comparison thread featuring all the different types of extensions and replacement collets.


----------



## Botelho007 (Sep 23, 2012)

I will follow up.


----------



## Oldmcst (Jun 15, 2013)

Mike said:


> Since there is so much interest in these products I am going to do a comparison thread featuring all the different types of extensions and replacement collets.


After lots of investigating, I find that it's very important to measure the distance from the bottom of the stroke on the router when fully bottomed out to the table surface. I find that the MLCS and any other extension that is 2"-2 1/2" long will not work on my Hiatachi MV12. I discovered this while reading a review from another Hit. MV12 owner on Amazon.:yes2: I'd have to add a spacer between the table and router and then I would always have to use the extension, even when not needed. It appears as though my only choice is something at least twice the price. :bad:


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

Mike said:


> Since there is so much interest in these products I am going to do a comparison thread featuring all the different types of extensions and replacement collets.


Mike
Thanks looking forward to seeing the thread.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Steve? It has been up for over a week now. http://www.routerforums.com/general...ollet-replacements-extensions.html#post339633


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

Mike said:


> Steve? It has been up for over a week now. http://www.routerforums.com/general...ollet-replacements-extensions.html#post339633


I thought your post I replied to was yesterdays and you were talking about an entire new thread. Sorry, I didn’t look at the date on the post (it is a week old). My Bad


----------

